# [SOLVED] windows 7 installation problem



## gaurav.singh (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a dell inspiron 1440 of which windows 7 ultimate installation has become corrupted. So I want to install a new copy with an image file of win 7 I have. I have done it earlier. But now when I run the installation it gives the message ''Windows could not retrieve information about disks on this computer'' and setup closes. Please help urgently


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: windows 7 installation problem*

You need to enable the virtual disk service before performing the upgrade if you hit this error.



> 1. Click Start / Run and type SERVICES.MSC
> 2. Look for the Virtual Disk Service
> 3. Right click it and choose "Properties"
> 4. Make sure the Startup Type is Automatic, then click the Start button.
> 5. Reboot and try the format again.





> Start | Control Panel | Hardware and Sound | Device Manager.
> 
> Then I selected Disk drive and double-clicked on my hard drive, which brought up the Properties window for the drive.
> 
> ...



A google search to help you-
Windows could not retrieve information about disks on this computer - Google Search


----------



## gaurav.singh (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: windows 7 installation problem*

Thanks a lot. This was the problem, earlier I had disabled this service as I thought I had no need for this


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 23, 2011)

*Re: windows 7 installation problem*



 gaurav.singh said:


> Thanks a lot. This was the problem, earlier I had disabled this service as I thought I had no need for this


 No problem. Happy to help


----------

